# Starting a competition/fundraiser help



## bigred77 (Feb 14, 2015)

anybody have any experience, help, advice, or any links to help how to get started organizing a small competition?

I am the head of a small volunteer fire department and have had the idea for a few years to have a cook-off as a fundraiser.

Have thought about doing it as a neighborhood backyard competition, or maybe inviting area fire departments to come compete for some bragging rights.

We as a community & VFD have facilities that would work for the most part, main thing is we wouldnt have RV hook-ups so everyone would have to be self-contained or primitive.

anyways, just looking for suggestions or maybe guidance of what to do or what not to do.

thanks in advance


----------



## eman (Feb 14, 2015)

If you are going to do a local thing just do a one day comp. If you want to go bigger try some local campgrounds and see if they will give you a good rate for contestants, get a small group (12 ) of judges . If you want to stay real small just do one meat . ribs are easy to judge as is chicken . Both can be cooked in 6 - 7 hrs  Inspect all unseasoned meat at 5 -6 am and allow 7 rs total  seasoning and cooking time . Turn in chicken 1 hr before ribs . Blind taste test .each team gets a turn in box w/ a number under it. only the folks running the comp and the cooks know what number is whose . prizes can be donated stuff or trophies .

 Allow a turn in time window .IE 1pm 1:15 pm  and stick to it! late entries are DQed

 Also you can do a  bbq sauce or beans comp at the same time . that way family's and kids can get involved.

  One of our pro /am comps here does a peoples choice for the backyard cooks. each back yard team can sell tasting tickets for $1 the ticket allows the public to taste whatever that team cooks. The team w/ the most tickets sold at the end of the day wins peoples choice.

 The $$$ goes to whatever charity the comp is supporting.

  If you need more advice i would be happy to help.


----------



## fendrbluz (Feb 17, 2015)

Dang Eman you amaze me :)


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Feb 17, 2015)

yea..  I'm thinking both... peoples choice and judges ...  more cash generated with peoples choice...


----------



## eman (Feb 21, 2015)

Try and get local FDs to cook as pros and open the peoples choice to anyone that wants to enter. That way the FD that wins has braggin rights for the year and you still get $$$ raised from peoples choice.

  Really want to spice it up and make a comp of it ? winning FD gets  to host comp  the following year.

  All FD can help get comp ready but winning team is official host . gets to have it in their district and is home team.


----------

